# Stella & Chewy’s Absolutely Rabbit Freeze-Dried Dinner Patties



## PetGuide.com (May 6, 2013)

These Absolutely Rabbit Freeze-Dried Dinner Patties from Stella & Chewy’s are a unique dietary option for dogs. Rather than shaping this product into dry kibble, Stella & Chewy’s freeze-dries the ingredients into dinner patties which can be rehydrated by adding warm water. By freeze-drying the ingredients instead of cooking them, most of the nutritional integrity of the ingredients is preserved. This formula is made with farm-raised rabbit as the key ingredient and it consists of 90% rabbit meat and ground bone. Not only is this recipe completely grain-free and gluten-free, but it is supplemented with fresh fruits and vegetables for nutritional balance as well as probiotics for healthy digestion. These freeze-dried dinner patties are made with fresh, quality ingredients without the use of artificial preservatives, flavors, or dyes. They are all-natural in both flavor and composition.

STELLA & CHEWY’S ABSOLUTELY RABBIT INGREDIENT ANALYSIS


Rabbit with Ground Bone
Olive Oil
Pumpkin Seed
Potassium Chloride
Organic Cranberries

Raw farm-raised rabbit is an excellent source of complete protein for dogs because it contains all of the essential amino acids – this ingredient also includes ground bone for added nutrition.
Olive oil is rich in monounsaturated fats which help to preserve the condition of your dog’s skin and coat.
Pumpkin seed is naturally rich in dietary fiber and protein as well as other trace nutrients.
Potassium chloride is a mineral supplement that helps to maintain your dog’s potassium-to-chloride ratio.
Organic cranberries are loaded with healthy antioxidants and they are rich in flavonoids – they also help to support urinary tract health.
STELLA & CHEWY’S ABSOLUTELY RABBIT INGREDIENT LIST

Rabbit With Ground Bone, Olive Oil, Pumpkin Seed, Potassium Chloride, Organic Cranberries, Organic Spinach, Organic Broccoli, Organic Beets, Sodium Phosphate Monobasic, Organic Carrots, Organic Squash, Organic Apples, Organic Blueberries, Choline Chloride, Dried Pediococcus Acidilactici Fermentation Product, Dried Lactobacillus Acidophilus Fermentation Product, Dried Bifidobacterium Longum Fermentation Product, Taurine, Tocopherols (Preservative), Zinc Proteinate, Zinc Sulfate, Iron Sulfate, Iron Proteinate, Vitamin E Supplement, Niacin, Copper Sulfate, Copper Proteinate, Manganese Sulfate, Sodium Selenite, Manganese Proteinate, Thiamin Mononitrate, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Vitamin D3 Supplement, Folic Acid, Calcium Iodate, Vitamin B12 Supplement.
STELLA & CHEWY’S ABSOLUTELY RABBIT GUARANTEED ANALYSIS

Crude Protein: min. 46%
Crude Fat: min. 32%
Crude Fiber: max. 4%
Moisture: max. 5%

~Petguide.com


----------

